
New Popcorn Time version leaks user's IP address to third party for VPN ad - Quanttek
https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-desktop/issues/1186
======
Quanttek
The new v4 update has been plagued by various glitches, performance issues,
and bugs (subtitles not working, movies not loading, etc.), as a look at the
Github issue page shows: [https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-
desktop/issues?q...](https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-
desktop/issues?q=is%3Aissue)

